# Why root an Android Tablet? What's soo cool about it?



## th3illusiveman

Hey guys,

Anyone mind taking a minute to tell me what rooting an android device does exactly? The only experience i have with custom firmwares for mobile devices is when i got my Ipod touch afew years ago and really all i used the jailbreaking for was to customize the Ui and get afew special apps from Cydia but i quickly stopped caring about that stuff.

I have a Tf300t Tablet and i'm wondering what rooting will do to it exactly. Can you put different OS's on it? like Windows RT or something? Can you OC the CPU/GPU?

i know i sound ultra noobie but baby steps right


----------



## airplaneman

Rooting has several advantages.

There are several alternative ROMs you can install, each with their own features and advantages. Each one is geared towards a different type of user, so read about them and install one that suits you.

Rooting also allows you to get into the 'root' android filesystem and make changes. I have rooted my phone so I can lock up some of the apps I don't/will never use. They aren't uninstalled, but I "Froze" them with Titanium Backup so they no longer show up anywhere and don't take any resources. There are other task-management applications that require rooting, because to have full control over every application and service running on the device, it has to be rooted. Once rooted, you can grant superuser (read: admin) privileges to apps, which can then manage your RAM and CPU usage for you.

There are also some software bugs with certain devices, or 'features' that some users don't want. For instance on some devices the media (music/movie) audio will pause to allow a notification sound to be played. Several users, including myself, find this annoying and have opted for a custom ROM that fixes this issue, so the notification is played over top of the music/movie.


----------



## lvlrdka22

There's a difference between rooting and unlocking. Rooting means superuser privilege, while unlocking means unlocking the bootloader to run custom ROMs.
Rooting shouldn't affect warranty, but unlocking most certainly does.


----------



## th3illusiveman

So you can OC the CPU and GPU?


----------



## th3illusiveman

So you can OC the CPU and GPU?


----------



## airplaneman

You can overclock the CPU, there are apps in the marketplace for that. Not sure about the GPU, but I imagine it's the same. I doubt you can push it very far though.


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Being a ROM developer I can tell you the only thing to worry about is your warrant. When footing you're unlocking and releasing your phone or tablet to what it should be able to achieve normally. I've had several rooted phone for almost 4 years now and all my buddies who get the same ones and don't root it ask me so many questions to how mine is so much faster, smoother, and more battery friendly.

For example: one friend got his s3 after I did so the battery is fresh. I've had mine for 2 months or so. He barely gets 12 hours out of his when he has task killer, juice defender etc. With me I got 1 day and 13 hours. With OC and WiFi on and apps and games running. Stock battery too.

With footing you can delete all of the manufactures bloat. You can have a tablet that should work the way it should be and even more if you get the right ROM. With rooting you can also hack games, mod them for different themes, etc.

There is no reason not to root. It would be stupid if you didn't. Hope this helped.


----------



## Rayleyne

Every time i read the thread title my mind goes elsewhere D:


----------



## cavallino

I don't see a reason to root unless the stock firmware has issues or is missing some features like usb OTG.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> Being a ROM developer I can tell you the only thing to worry about is your warrant. When footing you're unlocking and releasing your phone or tablet to what it should be able to achieve normally. I've had several rooted phone for almost 4 years now and all my buddies who get the same ones and don't root it ask me so many questions to how mine is so much faster, smoother, and more battery friendly.
> 
> For example: one friend got his s3 after I did so the battery is fresh. I've had mine for 2 months or so. He barely gets 12 hours out of his when he has task killer, juice defender etc. With me I got 1 day and 13 hours. With OC and WiFi on and apps and games running. Stock battery too.
> 
> With footing you can delete all of the manufactures bloat. You can have a tablet that should work the way it should be and even more if you get the right ROM. With rooting you can also hack games, mod them for different themes, etc.
> 
> There is no reason not to root. It would be stupid if you didn't. Hope this helped.


If you root it and say the screen gets some dead pixels or something can you put the Default Rom back and make it look like nothing ever happened?


----------



## lvlrdka22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> If you root it and say the screen gets some dead pixels or something can you put the Default Rom back and make it look like nothing ever happened?


You mean unlock. Only unlocking the bootloader allows loading of custom ROMs. Rooting doesn't.
When you unlock via Asus's tool, your serial number is sent to them, and they keep a record of all unlocked devices. I've heard some success arguing for hardware faults (like dead pixels) after unlocking, but YMMV.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lvlrdka22*
> 
> You mean unlock. Only unlocking the bootloader allows loading of custom ROMs. Rooting doesn't.
> When you unlock via Asus's tool, your serial number is sent to them, and they keep a record of all unlocked devices. I've heard some success arguing for hardware faults (like dead pixels) after unlocking, but YMMV.


seriously? Wow that blows...

So if you Unlock they will always know?


----------



## jprovido

rooting pretty much unlocks your phone. overclocking, better power management etc. just do it it's like overclocking in pc. once you do it you'll never go back


----------



## Abandoned

and with rooting you can block adds firewall ect.


----------

